

Do startups usually equally split the company amongst founders? - chrischen

Just wondering if companies like Apple and Microsoft and facebook equally split itself amongst all their founders. I just read somewhere that Jobs had to coerce Wozniak to join.<p>It makes sense to equally split to equally motivate though.
======
cyman
"It makes sense to equally split to equally motivate though."

Yes, otherwise you have one founder with all the weight on her/his shoulders
and the others can end up like employees. It's not worth it: Result=
Everyone's equity will be worth less in the end because they don't perform
with the motivation of an equal team.

Also, being in that majority equity role really stinks. It's harder to take
time off, people hesitate to make decisions without you...

I DONT expect work to be evenly divided tho. Just like in marriage, it is rare
for a perfect 50/50 split of work. Some people are motivated to work until 4
AM each nite, and others are not. I think accepting that is important for a
happy, successful partnership.

------
zaidf
Almost certain Facebook didn't, especially given the insane # of people
claiming to be a Facebook co-founder.

Remember, vesting is almost as important(in my book, even more) than the %
equity.

Of course, you want to get both right. Just don't forget the latter.

------
pg
IIRC Apple and Microsoft did. I doubt Facebook did.

